# To set up DB



## HuaMin (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi,
I'm to set up PostgreSql inside FreeBSD. But how to resolve these problems?

```
huamin@:~ % cd /usr/ports/databases/postgresql84-server
huamin@:/usr/ports/databases/postgresql84-server % 
huamin@:/usr/ports/databases/postgresql84-server % make config
===> Switching to root credentials to create /var/db/ports/databases_postgresql84-server
su: Sorry
===> Cannot create /var/db/ports/databases_postgresql84-server, check permissions
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/postgresql84-server
huamin@:/usr/ports/databases/postgresql84-server % make install clean
===> Switching to root credentials to create /var/db/ports/databases_postgresql84-server
su: Sorry
===> Cannot create /var/db/ports/databases_postgresql84-server, check permissions
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/postgresql84-server
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/postgresql84-server
huamin@:/usr/ports/databases/postgresql84-server %
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 13, 2014)

You have to do this as @root.


----------

